# Dry food only?



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi i have a GSD Puppy (9-10weeks) and i bought her the Wellness Complete Health Puppy Large Breed dry food.

The thing is she just wants to eat Canned food. so i was looking for some answers and advice.

Is feeding only Dry food fine, even for puppies?

How do i get her to eat the dry food?

also is canned food bad? for example if she doesnt eat the dry at all could i just feed her the Wellness Canned food?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dry food is perfect for puppies. if she's refusing to eat the dry food, only offer the dry food at meal times. puppies wont starve themselves so your pup will eventually learn if he wants a full tummy, he has to eat with is offered when its offered otherwise they have to wait until the next meal time. I should also mention if you're serious about feeding the dry food, no more canned food. otherwise she may just hold out for the canned stuff. The dry food helps keep her teeth cleaner and healthier than wet food.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Have always only fed my puppies dry food. It's considerably better for their dental health. Canned food is pretty tasty but I don't like giving it to my crew...you can see that the tartar builds up much faster on the teeth. It's also MUCH more expensive to feed canned. I think she's just holding out waiting for you to give her what she wants. 

Try putting a spoonful of yogurt on the food, or just a spoonful of the canned and then just mixing it up really good so that the dry food has sort of a coating on it. Should stimulate her appetite. Also, I feed my puppies 3 times a day to start with. I put the food down for 10-15 minutes and then anything that hasn't been eaten I take away until the next meal time. Puppies will not starve themselves and will learn to eat on a schedule whatever is put in front of them.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for your advice. 

I want and will stick to dry food only, i want the best for my dog.

I will do what you said and offer only the dry, like you said i'm pretty sure she will get hungry and start eating it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I mix a little can with the dry. They eat much better and it only takes a little.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Also whats your thought on the Wellness Large breed Puppy Dry Food?

I get it for $45, 30lb bag at a local pet shop.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Wellness LBP is a good food.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A canned food diet is very expensive for a larger breed. Canned food is mostly water so it's not as calorically dense as dry food. There's nothing wrong with adding a little canned food if she's not interested in eating the dry food by itself. You can put a small amount and add some water to make a gravy if you like.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Update!:

Feed her twice a day with the correct amount for her size and age. Mixed the dry with a bit of water/fat free plain yogurt. She ate all of it and was licking the bowl! 

Needless to say i'm very happy and want to thank all of you guys for your help and advice.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

JKlatsky said:


> Have always only fed my puppies dry food. It's considerably better for their dental health. Canned food is pretty tasty but I don't like giving it to my crew...you can see that the tartar builds up much faster on the teeth. It's also MUCH more expensive to feed canned. I think she's just holding out waiting for you to give her what she wants.
> 
> Try putting a spoonful of yogurt on the food, or just a spoonful of the canned and then just mixing it up really good so that the dry food has sort of a coating on it. Should stimulate her appetite. Also, I feed my puppies 3 times a day to start with. I put the food down for 10-15 minutes and then anything that hasn't been eaten I take away until the next meal time. Puppies will not starve themselves and will learn to eat on a schedule whatever is put in front of them.



Just wanted to clarify this misconception that canned is better on the dog's teeth than kibble. Kibble is just as bad on the teeth as canned. Does cereal clean your teeth?  This misconception has been proven false by the latest research too. Let me know if you would like me to try and dig that up.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

lar07 said:


> Just wanted to clarify this misconception that canned is better on the dog's teeth than kibble. Kibble is just as bad on the teeth as canned. Does cereal clean your teeth?  This misconception has been proven false by the latest research too. Let me know if you would like me to try and dig that up.


I was about to say the same thing, lol. If possible I would rather feed canned because its better nutritionally, but larger breeds are more expensive so either way is fine. As for tartar buildup, there will still be buildup regardless of what you feed (except raw, which tends to keep the teeth clean but that's a whole other subject). Just toss the pup an RMB every once in awhile.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Verivus said:


> Just toss the pup an RMB every once in awhile.


Um ... raw meat bone? 
Sorry for the ignorance ... still learning phraseology. :crazy:

Carol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

^ Yep. Raw meaty bone.


----------

